# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  أمسيات رمضـانية لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصـة بالقطيف

## علي pt

*أمسيات رمضـانية لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصـة بالقطيف*

تشكل دور الرعاية النهارية لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بمحافظة القطيف دورا هاما في حياة العديد من الأسر ويحتضن مركز الرعاية النهارية في المحافظة 93 مستفيدا بينهم 35 الإناث.
وعن دور الرعاية النهارية في محافظة القطيف في عملية الرعاية والتأهيل أشارت مساعدة المديرة والأخصائية الاجتماعية منال أبو السعود الى ان قضايا الإعاقة والمعاقين خلال السنوات الأخيرة نالت اهتماما بالغا على كافة المستويات وحرصت الحكومة خلال العقدين الأخيرين على الاهتمام بذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة وإنشاء العديد من المؤسسات الحكومية والأهلية لتعمل على خدمة هؤلاء الأفراد ومن بين هذه المؤسسات مركز الرعاية النهارية كرافد من روافد الخدمات التأهيلية الشاملة بمحافظة القطيف للأطفال المعاقين ذهنيا من الذكور والإناث والذي تمثل فيه الرعاية النهارية إحدى الوحدات التأهيلية الهامة لهذه الفئات.
وأوضحت أن المركز يستهدف الفئات من ذوي الإعاقة الذهنية البسيطة، وذوي الإعاقة الذهنية المتوسطة، وفئة التوحّد ذوي الإعاقة المزدوجة.. ويتم القبول في المركز (ذكور) من سن 3 - 12عاما، أما (الإناث) فيتم تقديم الخدمة فيها من سن 3 - 30 عاما. 
وعن أهداف مركز الرعاية النهارية تضيف: يقدم المركز البرامج التأهيلية التي من شأنها الإسهام في تنمية مهارات الأطفال وفقا لقدراتهم الفردية، ومساعدة الأطفال على التواصل الاجتماعي واللغوي وتحقيق التكيف النفسي، ومساندة أسر الأطفال والمساهمة في التوعية المجتمعية والعمل على تنمية العمل التطوعي وإعداد البرامج والأنشطة التي تشجع الأفراد على المساهمة في الأعمال التطوعية، ودمج ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة وسط المجتمع. 
وتشير أبو السعود إلى أن الأطفال المعاقين بالمركز يتلقون العديد من البرامج التربوية والمهارية وتنمية المعارف في الجوانب التعليمية العامة بجانب البرامج الأساسية في القراءة والكتابة.. منوهة الى اهتمام القائمين على المركز بالجانب الاجتماعي والترويحي للطفل وتنظيم فعاليات ترفيهية ومهرجانات خاصة بالمركز، وعمل زيارات منزلية، وورش عمل خاصة بالأشغال اليدوية، ومسرحيات.
وقالت مع إطلالة شهر رمضان المبارك يقوم المركز بتنظيم أمسيات رمضانية للأمهات وأخرى للآباء منها محاضرة تثقيفية ومسابقات وتناول الأكلات الرمضانية الشعبية وورش عمل.
وتشجيع طالبات التأهيل على الصيام وغالبا يكن صائمات، ويتم تدريبهن على العناية الذاتية وأهمية التعاون في أمور المنزل.. ويغلب الطابع الديني على جو المركز من حيث الاستماع للقرآن الكريم والأدعية الخاصة بالشهر وكذلك تمضي الموظفات الوقت المتبقي بعد انصراف الأطفال في تلاوة القرآن الكريم.

----------


## فرح

مشكوووور اخووووي عــــــلي 
جهوووود راااائعه ...
ومكلله ان شاء الله بالنجااااح
وربي يوفق القائمين ع هذا العمل 
احسنت وبوركت حهوووودك الطيبه 
يعطيك العااافيه 
تقبل تحيااااتــــــي...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك الله العافية اخي ابو حسن 
والله يقويهم على فعل الخير

----------


## نبراس،،،

مشكوور اخي العزييز علي 
يحتااج مجتمعنا القطيفي لهذه الامسيات وهذاا الاهتماام 
بهذه الفئه المحروومه من كثير من الانشطه التي تعتبر هاامه بالنسبه لهم
الله يوفق القاائميين على هذا المشاريع ،،،
اتمنى لك التوفيق اخي علي 
دمت بخيير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
عمل وجهد راائع
هذا ماتحتاج له هذه الفئه من اهتمام ورعايه وجلسات تعاونيه جميله
الله يعطيهم العاافيه ع مايقومون به
ربي يوفقهم لكل خير بحق محمد وآل محمد
والشكر يمتد لك اخوي علي ع الطرح
لاعدمنااا جميل الجديد
دمت بخير

----------

